# Tazewell, VA - Faruca, Puppy



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15500626

More About FarucaThis dog is only adoptable to the following counties.
In Virgina: Tazewell, Bland, Smyth, Buchannan and Russell.
The Dept. of Ag. tells us where we can adopt an animal. Due to the spay/neuter clause in our adoption contract.
We are sorry there can be no exceptions. My Contact InfoTazewell Co. Animal Shelter Inc. 
Tazewell, VA 
(276)988-5795 


The adoption clause only applies if the dog is not being neutered before leaving the shelter and doesn't apply to rescues








[/img]


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Awww...she looks like she's got a pacifier


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a pretty girl!!



















This dog is only adoptable to the following counties.
In Virgina: Tazewell, Bland, Smyth, Buchannan and Russell.
The Dept. of Ag. tells us where we can adopt an animal. Due to the spay/neuter clause in our adoption contract.
We are sorry there can be no exceptions. 

Tazewell Co. Animal Shelter Inc. 
Tazewell, VA 
(276)988-5795


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

The adoption clause only applies if the dog is not being neutered before leaving the shelter and doesn't apply to rescues


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

awwwwwhhhh! -sniffles- how adorable!! Someone, anyone?! She just wants a toy, a warm body and a cuddle! (oh yes, and a furrever home)


----------



## MyOwnZen (Jan 10, 2010)

shes beautiful


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

What is happening in this country when even an adorable puppy ends up at the shelter. 

I am finding I don't like people more and more......


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump for this beautiful girl


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

tazwell is not the place to be I pulled an OES from here for rescue Hopefully someone gets her


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

any news???


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing gone


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I really hope she found a great home.


----------



## pzgeaneas (Sep 24, 2009)

She was adopted by a police officer - shelter worker said its a real good home. Both VGSR/MAGSR were un standby in the event the adoption fell through


----------

